# Cortisol, The Enemy Hormone?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

LET’S STUDY THE ENEMY HORMONE. ONCE UNDERSTOOD WE CAN PARTLY CONTROL IT (IT WORKS, EVEN IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THE METHOD USED). Everyone knows about the beneficial effects of testosterone on muscular strength and size. Anabolic steroids have been around for several decades now and even the established medical community cannot deny their bodybuilding [...]

*Read More...*


----------

